# Why are women attracted to "Bad Boys"?



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Why are women attracted to "Bad Boys"? Another corrections officer helps a killer escape. 

I actually worked in a "treatment center" (more like a reform school) for emotionally disturbed teens for seven years, and there were several women fired for having relations with students. I saw no men fired for that. Also as a teacher for 50 years I saw the same thing happening with female teachers, actually more than I did with men. 

Why does this seem to be happening more often these days?

Casey White escape: Timeline for Alabama murder suspect on the run with corrections officer | Fox News


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I think there is a certain thrill and excitement to bad boys. they are not boring like 'nice guys'. they also project a lot of confidence and to many women that's sexy.
with bad boys, adventure awaits. one of my best friends was a bad boy biker dude. he even sealed his street cred, having spent time in the big house. the thing is, he attracted 
professional women. most (not all) of his gf's were straight well dressed professional women. another buddy of mine was a bad boy too. he could pick up a nice girl almost 
any time and anywhere he wanted.

i'm not close to being a bad boy, and as a matter of fact, my ex cheated on me with a bad boy. i get the attraction.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

This is my statement and I stand by it:

Girls are attracted to bad boys. Women are attracted to men.

If the women in your life are chasing bad boys, they need to grow up. When they do, they'll see bad boys for what they are. 

That's the thing with the focus on younger women. Along with that 26 year old butt they have a 26 year old brain. 😉 🤣


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Because they're interesting and fun for starters. Also, because they are often more confident and masculine. These days, it seems every other guy you run into is just some hardcore simp with no confidence or self esteem to speak of. They think that by constantly kissing a woman's behind and telling her how pretty she is that she should wanna have sex with him. It generally has the opposite effect.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This is my statement and I stand by it:
> 
> Girls are attracted to bad boys. Women are attracted to men.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately by the time they do grow up that have 3 kids by 3 different fathers and are looking for someone to help


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Because they're bad girls?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> Unfortunately by the time they do grow up that have 3 kids by 3 different fathers and are looking for someone to help


Not all of us.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Because they're bad girls?


Maybe take a look at this. Maybe it’s the old, lie down with dogs and get up with fleas story…


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Because they're bad girls?


Or wannabe.😉


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

TexasMom1216 said:


> This is my statement and I stand by it:
> 
> Girls are attracted to bad boys. Women are attracted to men.
> 
> ...


I agree with that being mostly true.
When I was young and single and still on the wrong side of the tracks so to speak there were a lot of 30 to 40yo women that reached out aggressively for a good time. Maybe there are two groups, the younger girls for one reason(s) and the older for different reasons.

I don't know.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I’ve dated a few bad guys (narcissist types) and the connection at least for me, was the volatile relationship I had with my dad. My dad is one of those type A perfectionists, difficult to please, and was harsh on me growing up so that was the type I was sometimes, attracted to. (Because I guess I wanted that “type” to accept me since it reminded me of my father.) 

Not to say you can’t pick toxic people to date if you have the best of childhoods, but I think for me at least, this was the case. My dad asked for my forgiveness roughly 7 years ago and since, things have been much better between us.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

*Deidre* said:


> I’ve dated a few bad guys (narcissist types) and the connection at least for me, was the volatile relationship I had with my dad. My dad is one of those type A perfectionists, difficult to please, and was harsh on me growing up so that was the type I was sometimes, attracted to. (Because I guess I wanted that “type” to accept me since it reminded me of my father.)
> 
> Not to say you can’t pick toxic people to date if you have the best of childhoods, but I think for me at least, this was the case. My dad asked for my forgiveness roughly 7 years ago and since, things have been much better between us.


I understand this completely. Sometimes it's hard to break the cycle


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Enigma32 said:


> Because they're interesting and fun for starters. Also, because they are often more confident and masculine. These days, it seems every other guy you run into is just some hardcore simp with no confidence or self esteem to speak of. They think that by constantly kissing a woman's behind and telling her how pretty she is that she should wanna have sex with him. It generally has the opposite effect.


I'm a softy grandpa these days but I use to be a bad boy.

I can add my two cents but have to travel today.

I think you have some points here and @jorgegene is spot on about the women that were interested.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

I have strong opinions about this subject but all I will say is that this does happen a lot


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> Unfortunately by the time they do grow up that have 3 kids by 3 different fathers and are looking for someone to help


I don't, and I was a bad girl. No man has ever paid a bill for me either, and I never asked.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

jorgegene said:


> I'm not close to being a bad boy, and as a matter of fact, my ex cheated on me with a bad boy. i get the attraction.


On the bright side, at least you're not waking up every morning to the sight of that beaver faced guard looking back at you. Now he's stuck with her no matter what. 

I would rather have stayed in jail and woken up to my toilet with no toilet seat.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't get the attraction to bad boys. In fact they usually had the opposite effect on me. IE, no thanks, bye🤨


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I think there is something about someone who DGAF in some cases. 

It’s mischievous and fun. My wife is so nice and good, but sometimes I think she wants the excitement of being bad. If you don’t want to do it yourself then why not have your partner who does it and then you watch and go “tee hee”.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Girls are attracted to bad boys. Women are attracted to men


True.
Or should be true.



TexasMom1216 said:


> If the women in your life are chasing bad boys, they need to grow up. When they do, they'll see bad boys for what they are.


If this happens while "being in my life" she would have better conditions to "see bad boys for what they are" without the softening limbo of also having me around.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Because!


----------



## damo7 (Jul 16, 2020)

Bad women are attracted to bad boys. Plenty of decent intelligent women out there that wont go near bad boys - you just wont meet them in a bar or on a dating app, and most of them paired up for life at a young age.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Never mind.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

TexasMom1216 said:


> Girls are attracted to bad boys. Women are attracted to men.


That's one way to say "Alpha seed, beta need". 

Bad boys... what ya gonna do? 

IMO it's because the dark triad personality also exhibits traits that trigger mate selection reactions. Assertiveness, confidence, social competence, and an exciting risk-taking lifestyle. 

Similar to men selecting for fertility traits.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Those who are rebellious themselves, want others, like them, around them. 

Non conformist's _flock_ together.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

jorgegene said:


> I think there is a certain thrill and *excitement to bad boys*. they are *not boring* like 'nice guys'. they also *project a lot of confidence and to many women that's sexy.*


I think this is exactly on target. Especially for younger women, the excitement is like a drug for them, I have female descendants who chased the bad ones to their everlasting sorrow.. One explained that when her biker man came by, she never knew if he was going to take her to Vegas on his motorcycle, ef her brains out all night, or both. She thought he loved her up until she got pregnant after which she never heard from him again.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

skerzoid said:


> Why are women attracted to "Bad Boys"? Another corrections officer helps a killer escape.
> 
> I actually worked in a "treatment center" (more like a reform school) for emotionally disturbed teens for seven years, and there were several women fired for having relations with students. I saw no men fired for that. Also as a teacher for 50 years I saw the same thing happening with female teachers, actually more than I did with men.
> 
> ...


Because they are of the same mentality.

Honestly some men and women because of their nature, their only value is too have fun with. They should never be a long term choice. Wise people understand this. bad boys know this too, so they use women like that to do just that have fun with. Unwise "nice guys" marry these women to their own sorrow. 

Same goes with women. Some women understand that you don't marry the bad boy, you just have fun. But they also marry and happy to be with a good man. The type of women who cheats with a bad boy is the same type as guy who marries her. Neither one gets that those people they are lusting after have no long term value. 

So dysfunctional women are attracted to bad boys. Dysfunctional men are attracted to women who are attracted to the bad boy. I think they see themselves in the other.

One thing I would say as a man it's a good life strategy to be assertive. All women may not be attracted to bad boys but all women are turned off by passive men.


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

What a snooze....because there's a pot for every lid; because some women are so mentally destroyed by childhood sexual/physical/verbal abuse that an a**hole feels comfy; because she has low self esteem and any attention will do.
You'll never see a well adjusted, confident woman with a 'bad boy.'
Just as a well adjusted male would never hitch his wagon to a disordered woman.
This must be a rhetorical question, lol.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

harperlee said:


> What a snooze....because there's a pot for every lid; because some women are so mentally destroyed by childhood sexual/physical/verbal abuse that an a**hole feels comfy; because she has low self esteem and any attention will do.
> You'll never see a well adjusted, confident woman with a 'bad boy.'
> Just as a well adjusted male would never hitch his wagon to a disordered woman.
> This must be a rhetorical question, lol.


Depends on your definition of bad boy.

A piece of shyt is what you are describing and the women that probably end up with them are probably damaged.

I had some pretty classy women on the line who have done just fine in life and my woman has been a very solid partner, wife and mother for 3 decades so far.

I did have to make a few changes to make sure I lived through my twenties but guys with an edge do attract healthy women too.


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Depends on your definition of bad boy.
> 
> A piece of shyt is what you are describing and the women that probably end up with them are probably damaged.
> 
> ...


No, I'm not describing a "piece of shyt" and I agree that the definition of 'bad boy' is quite subjective. Define classy...
I'm sure your wife is lovely and my post does not insinuate otherwise, not sure why you brought her in but ok. I'm leaving her out.
An edge meaning an imperfect life or a backbone does not a 'bad boy' make. In the context of the thread, which has veered from an escaped murderer to a revenge of the nerds type scenario, there's lot's of room for discussion.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

harperlee said:


> No, I'm not describing a "piece of shyt" and I agree that the definition of 'bad boy' is quite subjective. Define classy...
> I'm sure your wife is lovely and my post does not insinuate otherwise, not sure why you brought her in but ok. I'm leaving her out.
> An edge meaning an imperfect life or a backbone does not a 'bad boy' make. In the context of the thread, which has veered from an escaped murderer to a revenge of the nerds type scenario, there's lot's of room for discussion.


When my wife met me, I was riding a motorcycle, had hair down to my waste, got pulled over by the police about once a month and knew I would never see 30.

The women that were after me at that time included two models and a couple of successful business women. Admittedly, many of the women I attracted at that time had issues but many were very solid nice women and even high end successful earners.

Several women that I could have had went on to have successful marriages, families and businesses.

I'm not saying going after a real bad boy for more than a temporary adventure is wise at all and most healthy women avoid getting messed up but a lot of them do play at least for a while.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

.


ConanHub said:


> I'm a softy grandpa these days but I use to be a bad boy.
> 
> I can add my two cents but have to travel today.
> 
> I think you have some points here and @jorgegene is spot on about the women that were interested.





ConanHub said:


> Depends on your definition of bad boy.
> 
> A piece of shyt is what you are describing and the women that probably end up with them are probably damaged.
> 
> ...


Thank-you @ConanHub

I didn't comment before this because I wasn't sure what everyone was thinking what a "bad boy" meant, and it probably means different things to different people.

Maybe I married a "bad boy"?

He got into lots of fights as a younger man, dated lots of women and partied a lot (I mean actual parties, nightclubs, not drug use). Is that a "bad boy"?

I was the complete opposite of him in that way, I was shy, quiet, a bookworm. He pursued me for a while, I found him sexy and exciting but my brain told me no. We spoke on the phone a lot and eventually I went out with him. Whoa, a big surprise! He treated me so well, so respectfully. When he asked me if I'd be his girl, I told him no (I felt it was too soon). He stuck around and we continued to date. Well, we've been happily married for 14 years now, raising four boys.

Oh, and as a sidenote: I previously got married (at 19) to a man who most people thought was a nice guy. Behind closed doors, he beat the crap out of me, and was arrested for domestic violence.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

When I was in college I played metal guitar in a band and had illegal drugs in the dorms. I had a lot of bad habits too and also had a run in with the law that resulted in me being handcuffed to the wall in the station for a few hours before they let me go. Didn’t get charged with anything!

BTW thank heavens nobody had cameras back then.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> BTW thank heavens nobody had cameras back then.


QFT!


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

law of jungle loin response. lizard brain is mostly in control.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

ccpowerslave said:


> I think there is something about someone who DGAF in some cases.
> 
> It’s mischievous and fun. My wife is so nice and good, but sometimes I think she wants the excitement of being bad. If you don’t want to do it yourself then why not have your partner who does it and then you watch and go “tee hee”.


This. 

When my wife gets this way, it is time to up things just a bit...breathing play, restraints, etc.

That normally does the trick. 

ETA: I think it is hard for some men to fathom that their loving, conservative wife occasionally just likes to be treated like it's a NSA, hot encounter where she is using as much as she is being used...or at least, it was hard for me to understand.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> When I was in college I played metal guitar in a band and had illegal drugs in the dorms. I had a lot of bad habits too and also had a run in with the law that resulted in me being handcuffed to the wall in the station for a few hours before they let me go. Didn’t get charged with anything!
> 
> BTW thank heavens nobody had cameras back then.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I do think everyone has a different definition of what a bad boy is. I was an excitement junkie, but I wouldn't have anything to do with a man who was violent at any time in my life. I was just as bad as they were for the most part.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I do think everyone has a different definition of what a bad boy is. I was an excitement junkie, but I wouldn't have anything to do with a man who was violent at any time in my life. I was just as bad as they were for the most part.


My weakness was always the blue-eyed blondes with big muscles. Big, dumb and usually pretty pleased with themselves. 🙄


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TexasMom1216 said:


> My weakness was always the blue-eyed blondes with big muscles. Big, dumb and usually pretty pleased with themselves. 🙄


We would have made good running mates because those are the ones I would throw back!


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Netflix Begs People to Stop Calling Serial Killer Ted Bundy 'Hot'


"There are literally THOUSANDS of hot men on the service -- almost all of whom are not convicted serial murderers," streaming service tweets




www.thewrap.com





While in prison he got tons of mail from women, (some sending nudes) exclaiming their love for him.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Many people think this young man is "Hot". 









Joseph Stalin - Mass murderer of 20 million.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

skerzoid said:


> Many people think this young man is "Hot".
> 
> View attachment 86418
> 
> Joseph Stalin - Mass murderer of 20 million.


It might have it's own category or be a different level between women who are attracted to bad boys and pure psychopaths.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

I've had the urge to kill a few times in my life and I'm really glad I resisted, because getting endless letters from women I have no sexual interest in would be my own special version of hell.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

There are tons of bad guys out there who are highly educated, seemingly successful and appear charming but they can lie, cheat, and be just as abusive as a trashy criminal. Those are the types that aren’t so easy to detect in the beginning.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

A better question would be, why aren't women attracted to 'nice guys' 😌


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ConanHub said:


> When my wife met me, I was riding a motorcycle, had hair down to my waste, got pulled over by the police about once a month and knew I would never see 30.
> 
> The women that were after me at that time included two models and a couple of successful business women. Admittedly, many of the women I attracted at that time had issues but many were very solid nice women and even high end successful earners.
> 
> ...


@ConanHub 's theme song in his 20s:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (9 mo ago)

ConanHub said:


> Depends on your definition of bad boy...
> 
> I did have to make a few changes to make sure I lived through my twenties but guys with an edge do attract healthy women too.



'The edge'... has always worked well for me. Personally speaking, It comes naturally for some weird reason... or that's how I perceive it. 

I envision it as landing between 'the bad boy' and 'the nice guy.'

Regarding the subject at hand, I have no hard opinion on this other than... James Dean? (Never seen one of his movies but... the one where he looks like a 1950's greaser, black leather jacket, smoking a cigarette.... yeah, that one image.)


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> 'The edge'... has always worked well for me. Personally speaking, It comes naturally for some weird reason... or that's how I perceive it.
> 
> I envision it as landing between 'the bad boy' and 'the nice guy.'
> 
> Regarding the subject at hand, I have no hard opinion on this other than... James Dean? (Never seen one of his movies but... the one where he looks like a 1950's greaser, black leather jacket, smoking a cigarette.... yeah, that one image.)


They also like someone they think they can change 

Just saying


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (9 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> They also like someone they think they can change
> 
> Just saying


Damn. Haha! Never thought of it that way... your busting my ego bubble. Hahaha!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rooster Cogburn said:


> Damn. Haha! Never thought of it that way... your busting my ego bubble. Hahaha!


Lol as long as you're not a 'nice guy' you're fine bro!


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (9 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> Lol as long as you're not a 'nice guy' you're fine bro!


All good there.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

skerzoid said:


> Why are women attracted to "Bad Boys"? Another corrections officer helps a killer escape.
> 
> I actually worked in a "treatment center" (more like a reform school) for emotionally disturbed teens for seven years, and there were several women fired for having relations with students. I saw no men fired for that. Also as a teacher for 50 years I saw the same thing happening with female teachers, actually more than I did with men.
> 
> ...


Not this woman.

I have never and wouldn't touch one of them with my worst gal-enemy's vagina. I'm too germaphobic to deal with extra sloppy dozens/scores/whatevs.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> A better question would be, why aren't women attracted to 'nice guys' 😌


In my experience, nice guys aren't honest about their intentions, or who they are. I married a "nice" guy everyone loved and was shocked by who he turned out to be.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

.


RandomDude said:


> View attachment 86423


LOL!
I've seen this movie before but can't remember the name!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> In my experience, nice guys aren't honest about their intentions, or who they are. I married a "nice" guy everyone loved and was shocked by who he turned out to be.


Just googled lol

Yes, that's one  (Inauthentic), there's more:









This is such an old topic though, thought most people learn about this in their 20s


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

so_sweet said:


> LOL!
> I've seen this movie before but can't remember the name!


'Bedazzled' lol it's freakin hilarious!


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

RandomDude said:


> 'Bedazzled' lol it's freakin hilarious!


Yes, that's it!
Very funny movie from what I remember!!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Just googled lol
> 
> Yes, that's one  (Inauthentic), there's more:
> View attachment 86424
> ...


Some of that is certainly true. What I don't understand is the whole debate on what is not a black and white issue, there are decent men who are neither bad nor nice.

The only thing I can think of is people who get super butthurt about bad boys are "nice guys" who know the truth about themselves and don't like it. Other men go about their business and view women as people, "nice guys" have to blame everyone but themselves, especially women, maybe because that's easier than taking a good look in the mirror and changing what they don't like.

Whatever happened to not judging people by their visible characteristics but by the content of their character and their very visible actions?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

TXTrini said:


> Some of that is certainly true. What I don't understand is the whole debate on what is not a black and white issue, there are decent men who are neither bad nor nice.
> 
> *The only thing I can think of is people who get super butthurt about bad boys are "nice guys" who know the truth about themselves and don't like it. Other men go about their business and view women as people, "nice guys" have to blame everyone but themselves, especially women, maybe because that's easier than taking a good look in the mirror and changing what they don't like.*
> 
> Whatever happened to not judging people by their visible characteristics but by the content of their character and their very visible actions?


Nailed it


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

skerzoid said:


> Many people think this young man is "Hot".
> 
> View attachment 86418
> 
> Joseph Stalin - Mass murderer of 20 million.


Who are these many people?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> Who are these many people?


😐


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

RandomDude said:


> Just googled lol
> 
> Yes, that's one  (Inauthentic), there's more:
> View attachment 86424
> ...


Okay, that isnt how I think of as good boys and bad boys at all. 😕


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

For what it is worth, I found out the hard way that good guys do, in fact, finish last. Never again!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> For what it is worth, I found out the hard way that good guys do, in fact, finish last. Never again!


Not always.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

IMO a “nice guy” is someone who can be trampled over.

We always have beginners in the boxing gym and when they start sparring, occasionally when going light they will tag someone. Recently this happened and they say, “Oops, sorry.” Coach stops it immediately. He says “Don’t say that, that’s what's supposed to happen.” Every time you’re going to say sorry, instead say “**** you!”. I want to hear it every time. If you say it every time I can get you out of your 4 mile run this week.

^ deprogrammed nice guy formula


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

TXTrini said:


> Some of that is certainly true. What I don't understand is the whole debate on what is not a black and white issue, there are decent men who are neither bad nor nice.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is people who get super butthurt about bad boys are "nice guys" who know the truth about themselves and don't like it. Other men go about their business and view women as people, "nice guys" have to blame everyone but themselves, especially women, maybe because that's easier than taking a good look in the mirror and changing what they don't like.
> 
> Whatever happened to not judging people by their visible characteristics but by the content of their character and their very visible actions?


This x 1000


Adding to that...

There are stories on here posted by what seem to be “nice” women who love their husbands and were good wives, but their husbands left them for “bad women.” I don’t think dating toxic people is reserved for women in other words, but it seems like no one asks “why do men dump their nice wives and blow up their marriages for bad women?”

It’s not an exclusive club for women only lol Men choose to overlook good women every day, and leave good (“nice”) women and their solid marriages for toxic women all the time.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> IMO a “nice guy” is someone who can be trampled over.
> 
> We always have beginners in the boxing gym and when they start sparring, occasionally when going light they will tag someone. Recently this happened and they say, “Oops, sorry.” Coach stops it immediately. He says “Don’t say that, that’s what's supposed to happen.” Every time you’re going to say sorry, instead say “**** you!”. I want to hear it every time. If you say it every time I can get you out of your 4 mile run this week.
> 
> ^ deprogrammed nice guy formula


Getting out of that run was probably a good motivator.😉


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Maybe some people don't worship and desire a ground hog day movie life ?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

We had the same motivation in high school boxing. Back then in PE, one whole six week period was dedicated to all the guys learning to box, then seeing who came out on top.
Five days a week 1.5hrs a day was boxing for six weeks, with all having to participate to pass.
Full contact, face guards were actually optional. Mouth pieces were required. 

After fundamentals and rules taught, the directions were to put your opponent on the ground. We all loved it! Also used to settle differences between young men who were lippy with each other and wanted to scrap.

I wonder if that type of boxing classes still happens in high school. It was great to learn those lessons btw.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> We had the same motivation in high school boxing. Back then in PE, one whole six week period was dedicated to all the guys learning to box, then seeing who came out on top.
> Five days a week 1.5hrs a day was boxing for six weeks, with all having to participate to pass.
> Full contact, face guards were actually optional. Mouth pieces were required.
> 
> ...


This is one thing they never should have stopped.

It works natural aggressions out in a much safer environment and teaches some good lessons a young man can't really learn (safely) otherwise.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> After fundamentals and rules taught, the directions were to put your opponent on the ground. We all loved it! Also used to settle differences between young men who were lippy with each other and wanted to scrap.


Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen, especially with no headgear (cuts). 

I’m sure it was very educational for people, it was for me. If you think you’re a tough guy it’s a good way to find out hmm… maybe there are tougher guys and get some respect for people.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

We didn’t have boxing in high school but we did have wrestling. Wresting was cool, much harder to get hurt.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

sokillme said:


> One thing I would say as a man it's a good life strategy to be assertive. All women may not be attracted to bad boys but all women are turned off by passive men.


For sure. It signals testosterone. But a man can only be who he is.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> When I was in college I played metal guitar in a band and had illegal drugs in the dorms. I had a lot of bad habits too and also had a run in with the law that resulted in me being handcuffed to the wall in the station for a few hours before they let me go. Didn’t get charged with anything!
> 
> BTW thank heavens nobody had cameras back then.


You were a “bad boy”


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen, especially with no headgear (cuts).
> 
> I’m sure it was very educational





ccpowerslave said:


> Sounds like a disaster waiting to happen, especially with no headgear (cuts).
> 
> I’m sure it was very educational for people, it was for me. If you think you’re a tough guy it’s a good way to find out hmm… maybe there are tougher guys and get some respect for people.


It was a rare day no one bled a little. But to your point it drove home that point in gaining respect for others as well as helped some guys get over the fear of taking some hits.

Those of us who worked loading melons every summer since 13 yrs old or loaded pulpwood same and played football had advantages but as a group it actually brought us more together as a unit, with those not as physical. 

It taught respect for others, for us all.

We also had spectators at times. It also was a great chick magnet btw. Chicks dug it.


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Made me think of this great little rocker.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Sadly (I think) I was a "bad boy" before I was thinking too much about chasing girls, so it didn't payoff too much for me, lol. Although, I was in a street fight where I kicked the ass of two guys that jumped me for no reason about 30 minutes prior to meeting my now wife for the first time. I was still pretty hopped up on adrenaline and I'm sure I was giving off a "bad boy" cocky attitude, so maybe that's what hooked my wife? lol


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

so_sweet said:


> He got into lots of fights as a younger man, dated lots of women and partied a lot (I mean actual parties, nightclubs, not drug use). Is that a "bad boy"?





harperlee said:


> because there's a pot for every lid


Hard to see how it really makes a difference. We are product of our upbringing and life experience. A “beta” can never be a for real “alpha”. A nice guy can never be a bad boy. Unless they are schizophrenic. Casper Milktoast cant morph himself into a MMA cagefighter.

We bring our skills as they are, we attract some repel others. No use or point wishing we were someone else. People of either gender have preferences. That is life.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> Casper Milktoast cant morph himself into a MMA cagefighter.


Some people you’re right, but you’d be surprised what someone can do if they’re motivated and they have good coaching. 

I saw a guy getting his face smashed in once or twice a week for maybe a year and he wasn’t getting better. One time his coach asked me to come in and hit him hard (I’m a lot bigger) because he was going to do an amateur fight against an opponent who would want to knock him out. So he was like yeah get in there and drill him, he needs to see what it is like with a different opponent who can really hit hard, also with a longer reach so he will be whiffing and get frustrated.

Anyway this guy kept at it and kept at it. He was a computer nerd type. But he just kept training and didn’t care if it was slow. Eventually he started getting better. I told his coach hey! Look at that he actually didn’t walk straight ahead into punches and he countered!

This guy was an underground tough guy in computer nerd clothing. His process was slow and painful for him but the guy had the will to do it and somehow made it happen. I think mostly anyone can do that but they have to be mentally strong and physically able to take it.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> I have strong opinions about this subject but all I will say is that this does happen a lot


Yep...they don't look twice at the decent guys and chase the bad boy 🎠🎠🎠. Then after a few rides thay start sniffing around the good guys. That is when the good guys need to say "Hell to the NO!" Not gonna happen!
.
Figured out long ago those types of girls were not worthy of my time.


----------



## Mybabysgotit (Jul 1, 2019)

Numb26 said:


> Unfortunately by the time they do grow up that have 3 kids by 3 different fathers and are looking for someone to help


and there's ALWAYS that guy right there to pick up the pieces. You know the one....the knight in shining armor who after a few months then complains about not getting sex


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> Some people you’re right, but you’d be surprised what someone can do if they’re motivated and they have good coaching.
> 
> I saw a guy getting his face smashed in once or twice a week for maybe a year and he wasn’t getting better. One time his coach asked me to come in and hit him hard (I’m a lot bigger) because he was going to do an amateur fight against an opponent who would want to knock him out. So he was like yeah get in there and drill him, he needs to see what it is like with a different opponent who can really hit hard, also with a longer reach so he will be whiffing and get frustrated.
> 
> ...


Well, yours truly has toyed with getting training in Self Defense. But figured at my age would just be used as punching bag by the bad boy regulars.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rus47 said:


> Well, yours truly has toyed with getting training in Self Defense. But figured at my age would just be used as punching bag by the bad boy regulars.


Smith&Wesson....


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Smith&Wesson....


Glock


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Mybabysgotit said:


> and there's ALWAYS that guy right there to pick up the pieces. You know the one....the knight in shining armor who after a few months then complains about not getting sex


So, are you saying those guys are really vultures who sniff out weakness and vulnerability before making their move?


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

TXTrini said:


> So, are you saying those guys are really vultures who sniff out weakness and vulnerability before making their move?


I will say the KISA isn't a vulture sniffing out weakness. But the "bad boys" smell vulnerability like a Great White Shark smells blood from miles away.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Numb26 said:


> For what it is worth, I found out the hard way that good guys do, in fact, finish last. Never again!


Yep. Usually behind all those Bad Boys that have already finished with her and cast her aside.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

TXTrini said:


> So, are you saying those guys are really vultures who sniff out weakness and vulnerability before making their move?


Captn saveahos that want so badly to be loved and seen and are so down on their selves they will accept the Bad Boy leftovers that have been discarded.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Rus47 said:


> I will say the KISA isn't a vulture sniffing out weakness. But the "bad boys" smell vulnerability like a Great White Shark smells blood from miles away.





Divinely Favored said:


> Captn saveahos that want so badly to be loved and seen and are so down on their selves they will accept the Bad Boy leftovers that have been discarded.


That's interesting. I can see the validity in both comments so that only says to me both kinds of men are just as bad as the other, so best avoid them both and go for a normal, decent one.

ETA:
Many men go for women susceptible to going after both of these types of men and ignore women who don't... to their detriment.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> This guy was an underground tough guy in computer nerd clothing. His process was slow and painful for him but the guy had the will to do it and somehow made it happen. I think mostly anyone can do that but they have to be mentally strong and physically able to take it.


True story. I was the nerdy Dungeons & Dragons kid but as a teenager I was well known in the area for winning amateur kickboxing and karate tournaments. Some UFC guys are huge nerds too. Can't judge people by their looks or hobbies.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

williejaytstrong said:


> Go to the "Ladies Forum" and ask your question there; you may get all the answers you need.


He may get plenty of posts. 
Answers? 
I doubt so.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Smith&Wesson....





Rus47 said:


> Glock


Both good.
I still have a special affection for my old Bergmann–Bayard


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

sokillme said:


> One thing I would say as a man it's a good life strategy to be assertive. All women may not be attracted to bad boys but all women are turned off by passive men.


Never say never. I do think that's true in general, but I knew a beautiful girl in the late '80s who was my running buddy for concerts. She worked for a label and we went to all the shows that we both liked. I knew who she was attracted to and I also had known two of her boyfriends enough to see what types they were. They were quiet guys who did not seem assertive at all. I would have called both her boyfriends meek.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Enigma32 said:


> True story. I was the nerdy Dungeons & Dragons kid but as a teenager I was well known in the area for winning amateur kickboxing and karate tournaments. Some UFC guys are huge nerds too. Can't judge people by their looks or hobbies.



Eh? I'm nerdy as F yet I've been pulling all my life, maybe because I'm also sexy as F 😎


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mybabysgotit said:


> and there's ALWAYS that guy right there to pick up the pieces. You know the one....the knight in shining armor who after a few months then complains about not getting sex


In my experience, that guy hangs around like a vulture hoping to catch her when she's vulnerable. Which is why I don't call those "nice guys." And I agree with the poster who said it's not all black and white like that. There are wild guys who are good guys that are just a lot of fun, same with women. They're usually just socially healthy, in my opinion, but it's true certainly that some of them (as well as some of the "nice guys" if they can manage it) will not always be very ethical about hurting people. But again, I've seen that in what would be called both bad boys and "nice guys." The "nice guy" who hovered around me like a vulture after my breakup with his friend cheated on two women the first time he had two women to date and was smiling like a Cheshire cat about it. Self-proclaimed "nice guys" are something of a misnomer.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> IMO a “nice guy” is someone who can be trampled over.
> 
> We always have beginners in the boxing gym and when they start sparring, occasionally when going light they will tag someone. Recently this happened and they say, “Oops, sorry.” Coach stops it immediately. He says “Don’t say that, that’s what's supposed to happen.” Every time you’re going to say sorry, instead say “**** you!”. I want to hear it every time. If you say it every time I can get you out of your 4 mile run this week.
> 
> ^ deprogrammed nice guy formula


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Divinely Favored said:


> Yep. Usually behind all those Bad Boys that have already finished with her and cast her aside.


The "nice guys" will absolutely do the same thing, just more sneaky about it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> I will say the KISA isn't a vulture sniffing out weakness. But the "bad boys" smell vulnerability like a Great White Shark smells blood from miles away.


I would say it's the self-proclaimed resentful "nice guys" who smell vulnerability and act on it more often, in my observation and experience.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Eh? I'm nerdy as F yet I've been pulling all my life, maybe because I'm also sexy as F 😎


No self-esteem issues here!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> The "nice guys" will absolutely do the same thing, just more sneaky about it.


There’s a number of dark manosphere, MGTOW, incel, “I’m the captain” guys on here who insist they’re “nice guys.” Just saying. 😉


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

TexasMom1216 said:


> There’s a number of dark manosphere, MGTOW, incel, “I’m the captain” guys on here who insist they’re “nice guys.” Just saying. 😉


Not me! I'll be the first to admit that I am not a "nice guy" anymore. Spent years being the nice guy and all it got me was screwed. Having so much more fun now!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownByTheRiver said:


> No self-esteem issues here!


Just facts I am being reminded of constantly 😅 So while I'm still young hell yeah I'm going to capitalise on it! Lol

Also being nerdy probably means I'm managed to avoid all the crazy dumbsh-t bimbos other men seem to have gotten attached with lol 😆 Need brains to date a nerd!

But I have my weaknesses too 😔 otherwise I would be in my happily ever after by now... still never has geeky stuff ever been an issue in my love life.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Just facts I am being reminded of constantly 😅 So while I'm still young hell yeah I'm going to capitalise on it! Lol
> 
> Also being nerdy probably means I'm managed to avoid all the crazy dumbsh-t bimbos other men seem to have gotten attached with lol 😆 Need brains to date a nerd!
> 
> But I have my weaknesses too 😔 otherwise I would be in my happily ever after by now... still never has geeky stuff ever been an issue in my love life.


Whatever works for you, I'm all for!


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> It might have it's own category or be a different level between women who are attracted to bad boys and pure psychopaths.


It's called "hybristophilia", meaning "attraction to criminals". I'm pretty sure this is a psychopathic version of a normal tendency of women to be attracted to men who seem able to take care of themselves in a fight.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

BigDaddyNY said:


> Sadly (I think) I was a "bad boy" before I was thinking too much about chasing girls, so it didn't payoff too much for me, lol. Although, I was in a street fight where I kicked the ass of two guys that jumped me for no reason about 30 minutes prior to meeting my now wife for the first time. I was still pretty hopped up on adrenaline and I'm sure I was giving off a "bad boy" cocky attitude, so maybe that's what hooked my wife? lol


I figured out relatively recently, WAY after it mattered, why sometimes I couldn't get the time of day from girls and other times they were quite interested.

The latter was when I had the DGAF attitude; the former was when I didn't.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

tech-novelist said:


> It's called "hybristophilia", meaning "attraction to criminals". I'm pretty sure this is a psychopathic version of a normal tendency of women to be attracted to men who seem able to take care of themselves in a fight.


Ugh. Not at all what I think of as bad boys. I just think of those as violent criminals. I know there are some rough women who like violent criminals, but I do not believe most women who like what is generally called "bad boys" are seeking violent criminals. Not sure what is wrong with the ones who do, but it's awful, isn't it?


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Ugh. Not at all what I think of as bad boys. I just think of those as violent criminals. I know there are some rough women who like violent criminals, but I do not believe most women who like what is generally called "bad boys" are seeking violent criminals. Not sure what is wrong with the ones who do, but it's awful, isn't it?


Yeah, there’s a huge, obvious difference between a “bad boy” and a criminal. 🙄


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Ugh. Not at all what I think of as bad boys. I just think of those as violent criminals. I know there are some rough women who like violent criminals, but I do not believe most women who like what is generally called "bad boys" are seeking violent criminals. Not sure what is wrong with the ones who do, but it's awful, isn't it?


No, of course it isn't all women; that's why I said it was a psychopathic version.
But it is frequent enough that mass murderers almost always get lots of fan mail from crazy women.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

tech-novelist said:


> No, of course it isn't all women; that's why I said it was a psychopathic version.
> But it is frequent enough that mass murderers almost always get lots of fan mail from crazy women.


And the women prisoners get the same kind of psynchophants after them. It's a weird phenomenon.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

I see labels such as Bad Boys, Chads and Tyrone being thrown around in relationship talks very often but who are these men exactly?

Bad Boys are those who do not conform to established societal norms? If this is the case then I have seen a few in my life. Bad Boys are able to attract women but I would not chase these women to begin with. I would expect a good woman to know better to be honest. Parents are best suited to teach their daughter how to navigate her environment when she is growing up - this is cultural stuff.

Deep down, different people have different tastes, and preferences can shift over time. To men in general: a woman might not find you attractive when you were like 10 years old (and her classmate) but she might be willing to date you when you were like 25 years old and working (grown-up factor). This is assuming that you show interest in her when she reaches out to you. This happened to me but I wasn't interested in the relevant woman; WE were in the same organization but in different departments at the time. I was more concerned about building my career at the time.

*IF* you are one of the Nice Guys then you must have something to show to women as well. A man's credentials and confidence will make difference for him at some point. For example, if you are a high achiever in academics, then this can be a confidence-booster in itself. Exposure to professional work environment is also helpful. However, there would a right time for a Nice Guy to shine in a particular environment. Take your time to build your credentials and confidence. Women will take interest in you at some point.

The man should focus on himself in his formative years and have goals in life. Women will come at some point.

A high-achiever in academics (and otherwise) with confidence is very likely to attract women when he is in the (25 - 35) age bracket. Some men have game and choices even in their 40s.


----------



## Quad73 (May 10, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> True story. I was the nerdy Dungeons & Dragons kid but as a teenager I was well known in the area for winning amateur kickboxing and karate tournaments. Some UFC guys are huge nerds too. Can't judge people by their looks or hobbies.






Numb26 said:


> Not me! I'll be the first to admit that I am not a "nice guy" anymore. Spent years being the nice guy and all it got me was screwed. Having so much more fun now!






ccpowerslave said:


> Some people you’re right, but you’d be surprised what someone can do if they’re motivated and they have good coaching.
> 
> I saw a guy getting his face smashed in once or twice a week for maybe a year and he wasn’t getting better. One time his coach asked me to come in and hit him hard (I’m a lot bigger) because he was going to do an amateur fight against an opponent who would want to knock him out. So he was like yeah get in there and drill him, he needs to see what it is like with a different opponent who can really hit hard, also with a longer reach so he will be whiffing and get frustrated.
> 
> ...


Change is definitely possible. My hand's up - another reformed nerdy nice guy here. 

Got kicked around like a used doormat by my first girlfriend, resulting in some bad attitude and edge. Edge is definitely a magnet, I can confirm that.

I saw it make a difference and made a conscious decision to stop caring about outcomes other than having a good, honest, interesting conversation when I met women after that. I still get hit on (unwanted now) to this day because of that initial care-less outward attitude re a woman's attraction to me, or my attraction to them. Most of the women I dated after that were women that approached me, including my wife of 20+. 

I think it just takes will, a determination to break bad habits and an understanding that the human brain is just putty. I'm still learning.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> A high-achiever in academics (and otherwise) with confidence is very likely to attract women when he is in the (25 - 35) age bracket. Some men have game and choices even in their 40s.


 I don't like that, I hide all educational, professional and material achievements as much as I can. All they need to know is I make my own money, don't depend on no one, study what I want for my own enjoyment, and that's it. If they have criteria above that they can go get fked.

An achiever is always nice sure, but it's a bonus. What is important is in their mind, in their heart, and if we are compatible sexually. And that's all I want them to desire me for in return.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Numb26 said:


> Not me! I'll be the first to admit that I am not a "nice guy" anymore. Spent years being the nice guy and all it got me was screwed. Having so much more fun now!


Same.

There was a time when "nice guy" meant a good man and decent human being. Now it's become an insult.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

Here you go. Classic.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DownButNotOut said:


> Same.
> 
> There was a time when "nice guy" meant a good man and decent human being. Now it's become an insult.


It still means that. You’re around the wrong people.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownButNotOut said:


> Here you go. Classic.


 Hahahaha
Translation: I'm settling because I can't find what I'm after

They say women don't know what they want but they want what we want all want; everything.
All the confidence, charm, magnetism, sexuality, adventure and risk, along with all the reliability, stability, trust, honesty, effort, compassion and empathy.

Like seriously, why blame them? I'm doing the exact same thing and always have.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I don't like that, I hide all educational, professional and material achievements as much as I can. All they need to know is I make my own money, don't depend on no one, study what I want for my own enjoyment, and that's it. If they have criteria above that they can go get fked.
> 
> An achiever is always nice sure, but it's a bonus. What is important is in their mind, in their heart, and if we are compatible sexually. And that's all I want them to desire me for in return.


You keep surprises which is fine but I am not suggesting "marketing." I do not disclose much about myself until it is absolutely necessary - I am married nevertheless.

My perspective is that a man's credentials and confidence will show organically where he works and/or studies. Women will notice him there eventually.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It still means that. You’re around the wrong people.


Do you mean TAM? Are we reading the same thread?

The fact that one of the most recommended books to men on this site is "No More Mr Nice Guy", and in that context Nice Guy is a pejorative kinda proves my point.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> You keep surprises which is fine but I am not suggesting "marketing." I do not disclose much about myself until it is absolutely necessary but I am married in any case.
> My perspective is that a man's credentials and confidence will show organically where he works and/or studies. Women will notice him there eventually.


Well, I never passed high school and was working part-time in a low wage job when I met my ex-wife over a decade ago lol

Education, profession, and success doesn't always mean intellect, maturity and confidence but that's just been my experience both with myself and the women I've had the pleasure of being with.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> You keep surprises which is fine but I am not suggesting "marketing." I do not disclose much about myself until it is absolutely necessary - I am married nevertheless.
> 
> My perspective is that a man's credentials and confidence will show organically where he works and/or studies. Women will notice him there eventually.


Do you remember the episode of Mythbusters where they recreated the male attractiveness experiment? They showed photos of men with their occupations, then the same photos with higher occupations. Men were literally rated more attractive for which words were under their picture. And not by just a small margin. Upwards of 64%age points in some cases. That's going from a 4 to a 10.

edit: just looked it up. Mythbusters episode 220: Laws of Attraction


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

DownButNotOut said:


> Do you remember the episode of Mythbusters where they recreated the male attractiveness experiment? They showed photos of men with their occupations, then the same photos with higher occupations. Men were literally rated more attractive for which words were under their picture. And not by just a small margin. Upwards of 64%age points in some cases. That's going from a 4 to a 10.


Not suprised by that


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownButNotOut said:


> Do you remember the episode of Mythbusters where they recreated the male attractiveness experiment? They showed photos of men with their occupations, then the same photos with higher occupations. Men were literally rated more attractive for which words were under their picture. And not by just a small margin. Upwards of 64%age points in some cases. That's going from a 4 to a 10.
> 
> edit: just looked it up. Mythbusters episode 220: Laws of Attraction












So make sure you are at least a 7+ cute with the woman you are with and you'll be getting some regardless of your finances!
Allow finances to come into the equation before you figure that out and you'll never determine where you stand with her


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

That diagram seems to have issues, a 7.25 money with 0 cute still has action? Unlikely I think.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

ccpowerslave said:


> That diagram seems to have issues, a 7.25 money with 0 cute still has action? Unlikely I think.


Attachment? Of course!
Sex? 

Thats the point lol
Since when did marriage mean sex? 😅


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

ccpowerslave said:


> That diagram seems to have issues, a 7.25 money with 0 cute still has action? Unlikely I think.


Did you forget about Big Ed?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

RandomDude said:


> Attachment? Of course!
> Sex?
> 
> Thats the point lol
> Since when did marriage mean sex? 😅


So glad I don't have worry about that anymore


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Attachment? Of course!
> Sex?
> 
> Thats the point lol
> Since when did marriage mean sex? 😅


I guess I should know better than most. Last couple nights I literally passed out; so it’s my fault!


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

DownButNotOut said:


> Do you remember the episode of Mythbusters where they recreated the male attractiveness experiment? They showed photos of men with their occupations, then the same photos with higher occupations. Men were literally rated more attractive for which words were under their picture. And not by just a small margin. Upwards of 64%age points in some cases. That's going from a 4 to a 10.
> 
> edit: just looked it up. Mythbusters episode 220: Laws of Attraction


I do not think that an experiment can catch the essence of a man's organic display of credentials and confidence in a particular environment. There are many stories of women finding a male boss attractive for instance.

Confidence matters. This characteristic comes to a man naturally* (or) through his experiences and accomplishments which will define and shape his personality in time**. Women can see the obvious in a man.

*Some men have GAME.
**Some men develop GAME.

I used to be one of those Nice Guys who had NO GAME for girls in my early teens. I was such a looser that girls refused to even sit with me. I was not a bad person but I did not had much to show to girls to impress them in person. I felt that girls were "above me." I could live my fantasy in video games instead. Imagine this.

My beloved parents encouraged me to work on myself and have goals. This hit home when I was 17 years old. I prioritized my self-development and "everything I desired" came to me organically in time. There was a time when some women were taking interest in me even though they knew that I was married. I had managed to transform myself to such an extent. I am among those men who developed GAME in short.



RandomDude said:


> Well, I never passed high school and was working part-time in a low wage job when I met my ex-wife over a decade ago lol
> 
> Education, profession, and success doesn't always mean intellect, maturity and confidence but that's just been my experience both with myself and the women I've had the pleasure of being with.


Let us put things into perspective here. There are men who "complain" about *not* getting women, and there are men who get women. Which category of men are complaining about Bad Boys and such? 

I have pointed out how to develop GAME in my posts in this thread.

Please keep in mind that self-development does not suggest that a man must have a white collar job (this is a choice); a man must have goals in life and try to achieve them in simple terms. Scores of women dig men who know what they are doing. Being directionless is useless.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Enigma32 said:


> They think that by constantly kissing a woman's behind and telling her how pretty she is that she should wanna have sex with him. It generally has the opposite effect.


I like being told I'm pretty, but yeah, nobody likes a butt kisser.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rus47 said:


> Glock


Colt


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Divinely Favored said:


> Colt


1911


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> Let us put things into perspective here. There are men who "complain" about *not* getting women, and there are men who get women. Which category of men are complaining about Bad Boys and such?
> 
> I have pointed out how to develop GAME in my posts in this thread.
> 
> Please keep in mind that self-development does not suggest that a man must have a white collar job (this is a choice); a man must have goals in life and try to achieve them in simple terms. Scores of women dig men who know what they are doing. Being directionless is useless.


Fair  

I do worry for men who try to develop game though, too often it's just not them.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Numb26 said:


> 1911


Sexy, but THIS is pure sex:
IMI DE .50AE


----------



## GaLaxya (Sep 26, 2021)

ccpowerslave said:


> That diagram seems to have issues, a 7.25 money with 0 cute still has action? Unlikely I think.


No. It is you with the issue, I am afraid.
It seems you struggle with reading a diagrams.

unless you made a joke, because of the borders between seven and eight... but...


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

RandomDude said:


> Fair
> 
> I do worry for men who try to develop game though, too often it's just not them.


"To thine own self be true". Not sure what "game" even is, am too old to even know the term. But trying to become something or someone we aren't to attract a female's attention seems pointless. Trying might attract a female that should really be avoided. Suppose a "nice guy" morphs himself and attracts a female who is really into motorcycle club members. What has he accomplished?

I found my life's partner when wasn't even looking. I was focused on science, math, engineering, applying to colleges and for scholarships, planning my future. A gorgeous "new girl" to our HS who ignored the "jocks" and avoided the "tough guys" dated me when I asked her. And we have been together since.


----------



## ElOtro (Apr 4, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Colt





Numb26 said:


> 1911


Good one indeed.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rus47 said:


> "To thine own self be true". Not sure what "game" even is, am too old to even know the term. But trying to become something or someone we aren't to attract a female's attention seems pointless. Trying might attract a female that should really be avoided. Suppose a "nice guy" morphs himself and attracts a female who is really into motorcycle club members. What has he accomplished?
> 
> I found my life's partner when wasn't even looking. I was focused on science, math, engineering, applying to colleges and for scholarships, planning my future. A gorgeous "new girl" to our HS who ignored the "jocks" and avoided the "tough guys" dated me when I asked her. And we have been together since.


Exactly - what type of women would they attract if they put on a front? Certainly not ones that are truly compatible.

If they gain confidence I just hope they gain confidence about themselves and not to follow after what they think would market themselves better to women.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Exactly - what type of women would they attract if they put on a front? Certainly not ones that are truly compatible.
> 
> If they gain confidence I just hope they gain confidence about themselves and not to follow after what they think would market themselves better to women.


Yeah, but a lot of them are just trying to get laid. So they lie and try it.


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Fair
> 
> I do worry for men who try to develop game though, too often it's just not them.


You are alluding to men who try to pretend to be somebody they are not? I am not sure how my post gave you this impression.

I am not suggesting "gaming" women. I emphasized self-development instead:



https://www.skillsyouneed.com/ps/personal-development.html



Game = attractive or interesting to women.

A man will have legitimate game through self-development. In other words, a man can make himself attractive to women through self-development. A man who is into self-development, does not have chase women in fact. Women will notice a man who have his s*** together and know what he is doing (have clarity and goals to pursue). They will come around.

My perspective is for those men who complain about so-called Bad Boys getting women. These men are insecure deep down, and should prioritize self-development to better their odds.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> You are alluding to men who try to pretend to be somebody they are not? I am not sure how my post gave you this impression.
> 
> I am not suggesting "gaming" women. I emphasized self-development instead:
> 
> ...


Understood, the word "game" is a dirty word though mate 😉 if all this helps to build their genuine confidence in themselves though then all good!


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Sexy, but THIS is pure sex:
> IMI DE .50AE
> View attachment 86448


Very nice! I've got one of the older, made in Israel models in black. Love those guns.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

LeGenDary_Man said:


> I see labels such as Bad Boys, Chads and Tyrone being thrown around in relationship talks very often but who are these men exactly?
> 
> Bad Boys are those who do not conform to established societal norms? If this is the case then I have seen a few in my life. Bad Boys are able to attract women but I would not chase these women to begin with. I would expect a good woman to know better to be honest. Parents are best suited to teach their daughter how to navigate her environment when she is growing up - this is cultural stuff.
> 
> ...


Seen a whole lot of criminals and few bad boys. Those few got back in their cars when I introduced them to my Colt 1911 and sped off while cursing. .......Where are you going! You said you wanted to whip my azz! Come back! I needed target practice! I have some new hollow points to try out!

Then we contacted the police and let them deal with the punks.

Seems to me part of the issue is good guys are looking to get serious young. How we were raised. A lot of girls now a days want to party a while and end up racking up # chasing the "bad boys" that have no intent to settle down. So when the nice guys start getting the degrees or making money and getting a home and house...then the girls start getting tired of the "Chads and Tyrone's" and look to the good guys to settle. Sad thing is there are some guys that never realize their worth and settle for them.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> In my experience, that guy hangs around like a vulture hoping to catch her when she's vulnerable. Which is why I don't call those "nice guys." And I agree with the poster who said it's not all black and white like that. There are wild guys who are good guys that are just a lot of fun, same with women. They're usually just socially healthy, in my opinion, but it's true certainly that some of them (as well as some of the "nice guys" if they can manage it) will not always be very ethical about hurting people. But again, I've seen that in what would be called both bad boys and "nice guys." The "nice guy" who hovered around me like a vulture after my breakup with his friend cheated on two women the first time he had two women to date and was smiling like a Cheshire cat about it. Self-proclaimed "nice guys" are something of a misnomer.


Those are not nice guys. He was just playing nice.


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Well, this didn't end well..................................... 









Alabama fugitive corrections official Vicky White died of suicide, coroner's office says | CNN


Fugitive Alabama corrections official Vicky White died of suicide, an Indiana coroner's office said Thursday, backing up authorities' suspicions that she shot herself after a Monday car chase that concluded 11 days on the run with an inmate she's accused of freeing.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

skerzoid said:


> Well, this didn't end well.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. I heard she died but I didn't know she did it herself.

I hope the piece of crap she ended herself over gets a good burning.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

skerzoid said:


> Well, this didn't end well.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I worked as a CO, we lost 1 female employee per month for improper conduct with an inmate. Generally, it's their inmate boyfriend that rats them out.


----------

